# Ipad app review: woodcraft



## jjamoroso (Jul 2, 2012)

Got it last night, priced $9.99, and a better planning tool I have yet to find.

I reviewed it on my blog at amorosofamilysouth.wordpress.com, and put images and what not there.

It's definitely worth checking out, if you own an iPad...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Would love to see some of your work. Look forward to additional contributions. :thumbsup:


----------



## jjamoroso (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, I'm a hobbyist at best...my blog has a couple things that I have built on it... Discovered I had a small degree of woodworking skill when I had to throw a chicken coop together for my sons chickens... The story is on the blog if you really want to hear it.

I found the building bug has bit though... Especially after checking out the prices on prefab coops that were absolute crap for $300-700...


----------



## jjamoroso (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful Lab, BTW... Have a 4y/o boy myself, same kind


----------



## Fasterre (Jul 4, 2012)

As the developers of Woodcraft, we are always delighted to see users enjoying our application. I just wanted to let everyone know that if you have any questions concerning the app, please post them here and it will be our pleasure to answer you to the best of our abilities.

You can get a grasp at what the app does by going to our website: http://www.fasterre.com/en/products/woodcraft/index.html


----------



## jjamoroso (Jul 2, 2012)

Having dealt with Philippe at Woodcraft, I can tell you from personal experience that he cares deeply about the product, customer input and reviews, and takes time out to personally answer, or at least address, all the comments (and god knows, I've had them) I've made, and suggestions.

I know there are many out there possibly on the fence about purchasing this without playing with a demo first... a point I just brought up in an email to him, but for gods sake man... You spent more on a lunch you didn't like than you would have on this invaluable little tool.

Personally, I think he should charge more... yes, it's THAT good.

PSA TIME: I am not I any way affiliated, other than as a user, with this app... I just think it is so good that it needs to be talked about. If this is the kind of app they are going to develop, I want to see whatever other great tools they can develop!

Personally, I could see Lowes and Home Depot having little kiosks running this app... It's had me in a vice grip for the two days I've owned it playing with ideas and projects.

Come to think of it, how many crappy tools have you bought over the years before stepping up to a name brand product for the quality? It's clear to me that Fasterre will be one of those names when people see that power.

Please, Philippe... Don't have the "Field of Dreams" mindset on this... History is full of great product that did. Commodore Amiga, anyone? They relied on word of mouth on a great product... Did you own one, believe in it, only to see it fall by the wayside, even though you KNEW how good it was? I did. I am determined to not see that happen here.

I'm currently working on a beginners guide for the product, as I'm a new convert to DIY... But I see such incredible potential in this tool... It makes having purchased my iPad finally worthwhile. I still rough out on paper, but I complete it in WOODCRAFT now... My blog attests to that.

Enough of me babbling. Look at the video demos. Look at my blog review. See the potential yourself. If you consider yourself a hobbyist, you'll see what I saw. I seriously doubt there will ever be an app this useful to me. Finally I'm playing with an app that doesn't leave me feeling like I wasted x amount of time on the iPad. I understand it may also be available in other formats as well.

Just ask. Sure they will tell you.

Now they just need a demo for all you fence-sitters... but believe me, TOTALLY worth it.

Joe


----------



## jjamoroso (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd also gotten this email from Philippe this morning:


"Hi Joseph,

I can't tell you enough how we appreciate your support. I read your blog posts and they look good! There's nothing like positive feedback from other users to convince people on the verge of buying to press the button.

I think the source of most of our negative reviews comes from the medium learning curve Woodcraft requires. Maybe todays woodworkers pride themselves in building things with their own hands, and the paper and pencil are a part of the "original" experience in their opinion.

But in our opinion, making mistakes at no cost and getting it right the first time are the main reasons why we built Woodcraft. And it seems there are others out there who think likewise.

Thanks again for taking some of your time to publicly state your opinion towards our product.

Philippe"



I don't think I could have summed up the 3rd paragraph any better than he did. It's an invaluable tool that way... And it keeps a list at the end of your project docs with everything you need (wood wise) for your project?

What more could you need?


----------



## jjamoroso (Jul 2, 2012)

Just found out that they took my suggestion to have a demo version released to heart... The plan is to have a demo version made after the next revision is completed.

Unfortunately, (well, not for me, anyways) I am now a beta tester for them, so now no longer quite unbiased, but still honest about my love of this product. 

Soon, you all will get the opportunity to see why I feel this way.


----------

